# Extra Dirty Arm



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The sign said "If you think our bathroom is primitive, you should have seen it when it was outside."


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, that's high class

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Is that a ruby Tuesday?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

The best part is the wire.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Is that a ruby Tuesday?


 Thought that was jnoshs' laurettmatt... jester. Lol


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

That's just wrong in so many ways :blink:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I like it. Il copy that install this week. Screw digging ditches


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> The sign said "If you think our bathroom is primitive, you should have seen it when it was outside."



So, what did you order? :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> So, what did you order? :laughing:


A stupidly large hamburger, 1/4 lb beef cilli dog, peach cobbler, homemade vanilla ice cream. **belch**


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

With a bathroom like that, I bet the food was out of this world and probably priced cheap too. Hole in the walls are allways the best places to eat.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

When you flush the urinal, does it siphon the S trap on the sink?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Will said:


> With a bathroom like that, I bet the food was out of this world and probably priced cheap too. Hole in the walls are allways the best places to eat.


Thats the truth right there.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> When you flush the urinal, does it siphon the S trap on the sink?


Not a big deal. Your suppose to wash your hands after doing your business. That would refill the trap...


----------

